# Audi A5 e-tron Driven by AutoExpress



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Holy exclusive! Its hard to come up with a virtually exclusive story in the auto industry but AutoExpress has managed it with a review of the Audi A5 e-tron (for now at least  ). To create this latest e-tron prototype Audi took an A5 2.0T and ditched the drive shaft, installing an electric motor at the rear axle and filled the transmission tunnel with lithium ion batteries.

With both 2.0T and electric motor, the A5 e-tron is rated at 314 bhp, knocks down 0-60 mph in 5.9 seconds and averages 104 mpg. The car can also go 30 miles on all-electric power. Most interesting. Read more and see more photos of the car after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

does it use the MLB-Evo chassis?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

tanel;bt926 said:


> does it use the MLB-Evo chassis?


I'm still trying to learn more about the car. I know there were about six of the aluminum A5s built so it very well could. I don't know why they wouldn't.


----------



## tanel (Jul 26, 2006)

[email protected];bt931 said:


> I'm still trying to learn more about the car. I know there were about six of the aluminum A5s built so it very well could. I don't know why they wouldn't.


Yes, Autoexpress wasn't the only one. French L'Automobile also gave it a try and they quite expressly also refer to the MLB-evo platform. 
http://www.automobile-magazine.fr/actualites/scoops/audi/audi_e_tron_quattro

"Au chapitre inconvénients, on note le poids, même si le prototype limite son embonpoint à 1.6 t, un poids obtenu grâce à l’emploi généreux d’aluminium, voire de plastique renforcé de fibres de carbone."

If it's true it weighs just 1,6 tonnes, then it is quite definite that it's also lying on the lighter evo platform, considering the normal A5 2,0q s-tronic weighs 1550 kg (3417.17 pounds for you probably), the batteries and extra tech gotta be more than just 50kg. Great stuff, although i never understood when's the chance of it being actually mass-produced, they probably won't use it under the a5 facelift and then probably only when new model's coming out. 
Is Q7 the first one to use that aluminium-carbon plastic etc platform?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

tanel;bt936 said:


> Yes, Autoexpress wasn't the only one. French L'Automobile also gave it a try and they quite expressly also refer to the MLB-evo platform.
> http://www.automobile-magazine.fr/actualites/scoops/audi/audi_e_tron_quattro
> 
> "Au chapitre inconvénients, on note le poids, même si le prototype limite son embonpoint à 1.6 t, un poids obtenu grâce à l’emploi généreux d’aluminium, voire de plastique renforcé de fibres de carbone."
> ...


Nice find!


----------

